# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  باید امتحان زیست بدم یا نه؟

## MEH97

سلام خدمت دوستان
من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم ینی دیپلم این رشته رو دارم 
حالا میخام سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم
سوالم اینه که ایا باید امتحان زیست بدم یا نه؟

----------


## Zealous

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم ینی دیپلم این رشته رو دارم 
> حالا میخام سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم
> سوالم اینه که ایا باید امتحان زیست بدم یا نه؟


درود.نه لازم نیست.مثل بقیه کنکور تجربی بدین.فقط نمره زیست  ندارید پس هرچی سر جلسه کنکور بزنید همون در کارنامه ثبت میشه.مشکلی نیست.

----------


## MEH97

> درود.نه لازم نیست.مثل بقیه کنکور تجربی بدین.فقط نمره زیست  ندارید پس هرچی سر جلسه کنکور بزنید همون در کارنامه ثبت میشه.مشکلی نیست.


ممنون مرسی ازتون

----------

